# Spiral Bits



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Can anyone tell me where & when I should use a spiral upcut vs downcut bit? As I understand it, the upcut will give tearout on the top (in a through cut) and the downcut on the bottom (?). A compression (up & downcut) bit will do neither. So why use the other two?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Geordie

Spiral Upcut and Downcut Bits

"2 flute flat bottom cutters. 
Top quality micrograin solid carbide. 

Will cut faster, smoother and stays sharper longer. 
Produces a very clean, fast and accurate cut with minimal chatter. 
Upcut spiral helps remove material. 
Ideal for making mortise and tenon joints.

Downcut spirals help hold the material in place while using handheld routers. 
Will plunge cut and plane edges. 
Eliminates chipping at the top of the cut. 
Ideal for soft & hard woods, plywoods & composites, laminates, plastics and some non-ferrous metals


Spiral Flush Trim Bit
Get state of the art results in flush trimming, pattern or template work. 
The 2 flute solid carbide spiral bits have two ball bearing guides. Great for use where chip-out is a concern with plywood, melamine or other laminate surfaces. 
Downcut bit is for hand held router applications. 
Upcut bit is for table mounted router applications."


http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...rthtml/pages/bt_solid.html#spiral_down_anchor


Bj


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

The trick is to use DC to start a job where you don't want any tearout and then finish with UC. Never used a compression bit but I just don't trust jack of all trade routr bits.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Router

If you use veneered plywood you should give the Compression Bit a try out it will give you a splinter-free cut and because the veneer is so thin on the plywood it can tick you off when you just made a item and pulled off some of the veneer plus if you use the white prelaminated plywood like I do the bit will not chip it out.

for only 40.oo bucks it's a great bit.

Bj


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Thanks Bj,
I guess 1 more Bit wont heart and the BOSS will not notice small envelope. Mail man can just slip it by and leave it at the garage as he always does.

(what was that honey? Oh nothing sweetheart, just some junk mail )


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Router

Hahahahahaha it's not the box, it's the bill in the mail that gets me in deep S%$^T, my boss pays the bills and she likes to look over every item by item, she will always say OK bud, what did you buy from ????? and what time are you taking me out for dinner ?, and I would say , well OK get your coat on micky D's is open until 9:00 (small town ) that and the side walks are gone at 9:00 

Bj 

Bj


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Well, they get you one way or another.
my boss is ok even if i get busted getting tool packages as long as she doesn't catch me watching Irene Dunne movies.
( you wish you were married to her ha?
no sweetheart besides she passed away long time ago.
( then why do you have all her dvd’s?
Because they were on sale.  
(hummmmmmmmm)


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks BJ & Router for clearing that up for me and also the fascinating insight into your relationships! They sound pretty much like my own.


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

you're welcome.
These are not the best but for the price they are very very very good. I've used them for years.
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...l/pages/bt_solid.html#spiral_flushtrim_anchor

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...s/bt_solid_sets.html#super_starter_set_anchor


----------

